# Rally II Wheels-8’s or 9’?



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

I plan to put 17 inch Rally II’s on my 67 Goat. I‘m considering two options. One, to install 17x8’s all around. Option two go with 17x8’s on the front and 17x9’s on the rear. However, to avoid any rubbing issues on the rear I’ve heard I may need to roll the wheel well. My question is, would the look change appreciably going with the 8’s all around? Which option would give the car better stance/look, or would there be little difference? Are there any recommendations on tire sizes that would avoid any wheel well rolling or rubbing? Since I would buy these online I’d like to get it right. Your Goat expertise would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Because of variances on the factory assembly line and also the possibility of prior collision damage, no one can tell you with any accuracy what will fit on your car, especially if you're considering "pushing the limits" a little. To find out what will work, you must measure your specific car. There are tools available that can help. One such tool is known as "Percry's WheelRite". When used carefully, one of these can accurately "model" different wheel and tire sizes, shapes, and backspacing to help you determine what will fit and what won't.

Tire manufacturer sites usually list dimensions such as effective rolling diamater, width at the tire's widest point, and recommended wheel width.

If you're also converting to rear disc brakes, don't forget to consider clearance between the inside of the wheel and the caliper.

Bear


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

American Racing has a good measurement diagram to figure out the back spacing too. Also Mickey Thompsons site shows the recommended rim and acceptable rim width for said tires. I have a '65 so I know it's different but I have 8" on the rear with 275/60/15 drag radials and it's tight, I ground the fender lip even with the trim for another 1/8" but it's up in the well where the double wall sticks out is where it rubs once in a while. I want to massage that flatter and run 17's some day and take my 3/4" spacers out with 305/45/17 meats 👍


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

BearGFR said:


> Because of variances on the factory assembly line and also the possibility of prior collision damage, no one can tell you with any accuracy what will fit on your car, especially if you're considering "pushing the limits" a little. To find out what will work, you must measure your specific car. There are tools available that can help. One such tool is known as "Percry's WheelRite". When used carefully, one of these can accurately "model" different wheel and tire sizes, shapes, and backspacing to help you determine what will fit and what won't.
> 
> Tire manufacturer sites usually list dimensions such as effective rolling diamater, width at the tire's widest point, and recommended wheel width.
> 
> ...


Bear, would there be an appreciable difference in look going with 17x8's all around versus 8's in the front and 9's in the rear? Also, which option would improve the car's rake?


----------



## envelopo (Jan 9, 2022)

I have this same exact question on my 67…..I’ve been using some of the tire wheel comparison tools on the web, very helpful, check out the calculator tool on wheel-size.com. I’m leaning towards 17x8 (4.5” bs) front and 17x9 (5” bs) rear with 225/50-17 front and 255/45-17 rear. I’m also looking at stuffing 245/45s in the front and 275/40s on the rear. Waiting till I get the car home to take more measurements. The gorgeous car pictured here has 8s and 9s Tried like hell to figure out sizing on the tires but no luck so far I can tell the fronts are BFG comp 2s I think 245/45? Tried to contact the builder through gm authority website where this got posted but no response


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

envelopo said:


> I have this same exact question on my 67…..I’ve been using some of the tire wheel comparison tools on the web, very helpful, check out the calculator tool on wheel-size.com. I’m leaning towards 17x8 (4.5” bs) front and 17x9 (5” bs) rear with 225/50-17 front and 255/45-17 rear. I’m also looking at stuffing 245/45s in the front and 275/40s on the rear. Waiting till I get the car home to take more measurements. The gorgeous car pictured here has 8s and 9s Tried like hell to figure out sizing on the tires but no luck so far I can tell the fronts are BFG comp 2s I think 245/45? Tried to contact the builder through gm authority website where this got posted but no response
> View attachment 150068
> 
> View attachment 150067
> ...


That is one beautiful car!! Lucky you. I just recently bought my tires and wheels for my 67. I went with 17x8’s front 9’s in rear. However, I also went with redline tires and was limited to the sizes made for 17 inch rims from DiamondBack. So, I’m going with 225/45/17 in front and 245/45’s in rear. I hope these look good on the car. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## envelopo (Jan 9, 2022)

Yes that’s not my car. Just a pic I found. I wish it was. Mine will get there! Please us know how the fit goes and pics!


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

envelopo said:


> Yes that’s not my car. Just a pic I found. I wish it was. Mine will get there! Please us know how the fit goes and pics!


So, I finally got the wheels and redlines. I’m happy with the tire sizes and no rubbing issues. I also like that the tires come smoothed out so no raised lettering of tire brand and size.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

WOW that's killer! The little bit of red goes great with the black....17"s right? Now what about a couple of 1/16" red stripes 😉


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

Baaad65 said:


> WOW that's killer! The little bit of red goes great with the black....17"s right? Now what about a couple of 1/16" red stripes 😉


Thanks, 65. Yes, 17’s all around. And, yes, I think running a pinstripe down the side would be a nice touch.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Sdpepper said:


> That is one beautiful car!! Lucky you. I just recently bought my tires and wheels for my 67. I went with 17x8’s front 9’s in rear. However, I also went with redline tires and was limited to the sizes made for 17 inch rims from DiamondBack. So, I’m going with 225/45/17 in front and 245/45’s in rear. I hope these look good on the car. Crossing my fingers.


They will look good. Thats about max for no rubbing issues with factory stance. I have 17x8 all around with 225/45 front and 255/45 rear with slight rubbing with weight and turns on occasion. My fender wells are rolled and trimmed. 



EDITGuess I should have kept reading


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Is that car black?...it looks like suburban camouflage with all the reflective shine....beautiful! Add the pin stripes, please!


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

Sick467 said:


> Is that car black?...it looks like suburban camouflage with all the reflective shine....beautiful! Add the pin stripes, please!


Thanks 467. It’s a Lexus charcoal color. I think my grandson edited the pic which makes the color more reflective. Now for the pinstripes!


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

RMTZ67 said:


> They will look good. Thats about max for no rubbing issues with factory stance. I have 17x8 all around with 225/45 front and 255/45 rear with slight rubbing with weight and turns on occasion. My fender wells are rolled and trimmed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you using for a spare wheel and tire? Did you buy a matching chrome wheel or using a steel wheel?


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Sdpepper said:


> What are you using for a spare wheel and tire? Did you buy a matching chrome wheel or using a steel wheel?


Yes, I bought a matching wheel and tire. Tire size matches the front. If and when you get a blowout you may never find a matching tire.


----------



## CREECC (2 mo ago)

Sdpepper said:


> That is one beautiful car!! Lucky you. I just recently bought my tires and wheels for my 67. I went with 17x8’s front 9’s in rear. However, I also went with redline tires and was limited to the sizes made for 17 inch rims from DiamondBack. So, I’m going with 225/45/17 in front and 245/45’s in rear. I hope these look good on the car. Crossing my fingers.


 Hey Sdpepper, coming in pretty late here. I have an important question. How much room do you have up front? I'd really like to go with the same size all around on my 67', 17x9 with 245/45/17. Any chance your rears would work up front...that is the question??? 😁


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

CREECC said:


> Hey Sdpepper, coming in pretty late here. I have an important question. How much room do you have up front? I'd really like to go with the same size all around on my 67', 17x9 with 245/45/17. Any chance your rears would work up front...that is the question??? 😁


Before I bought my redline tires, my goat had 245/45/17’s up front. They rubbed slightly only when I made a hard right or left turn while backing up for example. The only reason I went for a smaller diameter tire up front and the 245/45/17’s in back was to give the car a little rake, which was slight. Hope this helps.


----------



## CREECC (2 mo ago)

Sdpepper said:


> Before I bought my redline tires, my goat had 245/45/17’s up front. They rubbed slightly only when I made a hard right or left turn while backing up for example. The only reason I went for a smaller diameter tire up front and the 245/45/17’s in back was to give the car a little rake, which was slight. Hope this helps.


I think it does, thank you!
I am doing quite a bit of work to the suspension and brakes. RideTech tubular A-arms with 2" drop spindles (don't really need the drop, but it comes with it), coilovers on all around, also Wilwood disc brakes on all around. 
I think I can deal with or trim back the interior fender roll if need be to make the bigger tires fit up front.


----------



## Destro23 (Aug 4, 2016)

I know this is a year old... edit: where did you get your rally ii's from ?



Sdpepper said:


> So, I finally got the wheels and redlines. I’m happy with the tire sizes and no rubbing issues. I also like that the tires come smoothed out so no raised lettering of tire brand and size.
> 
> 
> View attachment 150747
> View attachment 150747


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

Destro23 said:


> I know this is a year old... edit: never mind answers in the thread





Destro23 said:


> I know this is a year old... edit: where did you get your rally ii's from ?


Hi Destro23
I bought my Rally II wheels from Year One. I went with the 17's all around using 225/45/17 up front and 245/45/17 in rear. The Redlines are from Diamondback. The 17's are 8 wide in front and 9 wide in rear with no rubbing issues at all.


----------

